# Blood blister on mouth??



## lwoodard (Oct 21, 2008)

HELP. My little Chip has a big "blister" on his mouth or upper lip (if he has any). I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon. I am just wondering if anyone has seen anything like this? I can't tell if it is a gum problem, tooth problem or maybe he has a quill stick in his "lip" and it is infected. It is a big puffy thing and looks like it is filled with blood. Any ideas what we might do before we can get him to the vet??? thanks.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

It could be an abscess or tumor. 
Aside from a warm compress, I wouldn't try to do much with it until you figure out what it truly is at the vet tomrrow.


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure to keep us updated on the vet tommorow. I agree with Gnarly, it could be a tumor or abcess. Try to be careful when you have him/her out. It might be hurting. Bumping it will irrate it. You made the right choice in seeing a vet. Good luck.


----------



## lwoodard (Oct 21, 2008)

Upon closer inspection last night I am now thinking it is coming from inside his mouth. I think there is a little tooth sticking out of the bump, like an abcessed tooth or gum. He is really irritable and will barely let us hold him. I am just hoping the vet can help. She said yesterday that she'll be working from a book because her experience is so limited (at least she was honest). But we love her as a person and know that she will try her best to help him. thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad she knows her limitations and she's willing to admit them!

He's probably going to be really really irritable until the vet gives you something to give him for the pain he's in. Just be very patient and it's probably best to just leave him alone until the vet can further inspect what the issue is. Whatever it is, it's sounds really painful :shock: 

Good luck-- I hope he's ok!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck with little Chip! Keep us posted.


----------



## lwoodard (Oct 21, 2008)

Everyone is back home safely from the vet. Chip has an abcessed tooth. The vet did a swab and looked at it under the microscope and determined that it was bacterial. So now we are supposed to give him 1/4 of a pill (Bactyl) every day for 10 days. 

NEW PROBLEM - chews up most of the pill and then spits it out on his side in a foamy goop. Is he getting any medicine in him? I 've seen lots of other posts about putting the meds in a treat, but Chip doesn't get treats. We he was younger he was never interested in anything except his dry cat food so we gave up on the fruit and worms. Any other suggestions. Would it work to try to feed a small amount of wet cat food with the pill crushed up in it? 

Now that we know the problem. I want to be sure we do everything we can to get him feeling better and of course get this infection out of his little system. Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never had a veterinarian give me a pill for a hedgehog. Every time I have ever had to give an oral medication it has been liquid. My vet would crush pills and mix them into suspension for me. I suggest you call your vet and ask him/her about it. 

As a side note, Baytril is extremely nasty tasting. Everytime we have had a suspension of it, doc has added flavoring to mask the taste.


----------

